# Llwynypia Hospital - The Remains



## spooksprings (Nov 11, 2011)

*Llwynypia Hospital, Rhondda*

Hi! I decided to head over to this hospital as it was scheduled to be demolished (Feb 2010), with reportedly one of the most highly paid security controls for an abandoned site 
(they must have sensed the Penrhys vultures upon the mountain) at £235,000 a year, I hoped I could deploy the lingering ninja skills. However, this sight greeted me:







But! not to waste a journey, a rehab block remained! Less style than than the original 1920's building, but still full of photo opportunity, for me at least.

_Llwynypia = 'The Magpie's Bush'. Llwynypia hospital was built in 1903, originally as a workhouse, infirmary added in 1909, in 1927 becoming a general hospital, administered under the 'Poor Laws'.
Came under NHS control in 1948. As the only village with maternity facilities in the Rhondda, most residents from the area over the last century were born here.
The A&E closed in the 1980s. Demolished late 2010.Wikipedia_





_Workhouse in 1905 from http://www.workhouses.org.uk_


----------



## mookster (Nov 11, 2011)

Why demolish the lovely 1920s building and leave that stinking pile of 70s architecture behind?


----------



## Tizzme (Nov 12, 2011)

mookster said:


> why demolish the lovely 1920s building and leave that stinking pile of 70s architecture behind?



here here


----------



## spooksprings (Nov 12, 2011)

Obviously to give me something to photo as compensation.

Bad stuff happens in Wales. But I assume it has less recycle value.


----------



## nelly (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice stuff mate, you have an eye and are not scared to take a more unorthodox photo.


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the bath shot! Well done mate ace pics just a shame the rest is rubble!


----------

